
Show HN: Send a fiery message to that special someone - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect
======
atum47
Did you ever asked someone out and later found out that they were laughing
about your with their friends? Did you ever got reject after a code interview
where you had to implement a whole system over a period of a week, with no
feedback whatsoever? Well my friend, this is the tool for you. Send a special
"thank you" note and be happy. Just add a link after your comment / post /
e-mail with the message:

[https://victorribeiro.com/fireEffect/?message=FU](https://victorribeiro.com/fireEffect/?message=FU)

